# [SOLVED] Outlook : animated GIF extraction



## Guest (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi all,

It's been a while I'm wondering how to extract an animated GIF image from an html mail. 

- They do not appear as as attachments,
- Outlook (2000 at the office as XP at home) only proposes bmp format for saving
- display source shows this : <IMG src="ATT-0-6EDB45A95FADD14992F0E6C1F41DEAF0-ATT302372.gif"> cool, and then what ?
- copy / paste into a graphical soft gives me a fix gif image (I have no soft to edit animated gifs : is that the solution ?)

There must (should ? in software heaven only ?) be a simple way to do such thing, nope ??


Message property under Outlook are pretty poor IMHO, less detailed than Outlook Express (if I remember well, it's been a long time I don't use it anymore) or with Lotus Notes...

Thanks for your help !


----------



## TorstenT (Nov 25, 2005)

Hej Jerome, 

I can only tell you that I have tried to copy & paste an animated GIF into Jasc Animation Shop (comes together with Paint Shop Pro and can make animated GIFs), but no luck either... Let me know if you find smething suitable.

Regards, Torsten


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow, an aswer after 2 years !! Amazing, but thanks a lot.

The only thing is that I have abandoned Outlook since ages now, I'm a happy user of Mozilla Suite (not Thunderbird). I don't ask this kind of questions anymore ;-)


----------



## WacoJohn (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Outlook : animated GIF extraction*

and, .. 3 years later!!! OUTLOOK has not allowed animated gifs in signatures since OUTLOOK 2002 or so I have read. I KNOW 2007 won't.


----------

